# Looked out my front door this morning...



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

And found my porch blown to bits by a west coast bomb!!

SmoknTaz came through and sent me a RP Vintage 1992 and much more!

Nub 460 Habano (might be 466, seems huge!)
Oliva Serie G Special G Camaroon
Gran Habano Corojo #5 Lunch Break
Flor de Oliva Churchill
Arturo Fuente Special Selection Brevas
Jose L. Piedra Cazadores

What a guy!! My little humi is almost full now which is great, but now the challenge is to come up with even a larger bomb to send back. I'm already thinking of an idea...around a 10 megaton should do...lol!! Thanks again Ken, you blew me away with this welcome package...just keep an eye on your mailbox!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet hit
yeah that 4" 66 ring gauge is a big NUB


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit! Love the Nub!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

That nub is awesome, I started drooling when I saw it! Had the Connecticut and liked it a lot, so I can't wait to try the Habano.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn, now you have to rebuild your porch! Well at least you have some cigars to smoke as you work


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

J.C. said:


> That nub is awesome, I started drooling when I saw it! Had the Connecticut and liked it a lot, so I can't wait to try the Habano.


Glad you like the package. Return fire is not necessary, there are many deserving botl, PIF brother!! :tu

The Habano is a monster, the one I enjoy the most! :smoke2:


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice hit enjoy.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome hit! Enjoy


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice hit  and you will enjoy the NUB


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I am drooling! Very nice.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one ken, i sense some payback.....this will get good...and the special G is awesome dude, i have been have a few of them latley....enjoy the nub as well...good smoke


----------



## mattbardi (Feb 6, 2009)

gotta love the hits


----------



## rhoffart (Mar 2, 2009)

mattbardi said:


> gotta love the hits


sorry if this is a dumb ? ... what the hell is a hit? why?


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

rhoffart said:


> sorry if this is a dumb ? ... what the hell is a hit? why?


It's just when a BOTL sends another BOTL a bunch of cigars, usually by surprise. If you do a search, there should be a thread about it.

You can either send a bomb back to them, or pay if forward to another BOTL. I think its a great idea and really makes this forum interactive and close-knit. I got a great welcome package and made some new friends and am now looking forward to sending out my bomb once I figure out what's going to be in it!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I love that #5 lunch break. Best #5 there is IMO.


----------

